# A small, unimportant question.



## Poppyandnoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

Cost of living and food in Spain! 

My daughter moves to Huesca in a couple of weeks.
She is so excited about fresh food and the Mediterranean diet as that’s pretty much how she eats anyway.
What’s it like cost wise out there? We will have to send her an allowance (she is studying there)
She will live in a small (hopefully en-suite room) and will have access to a kitchen and washing machine etc.

Do you think money wise she will need the same as in the UK? It will really only be for food.
Also how available are dairy free alternatives like almond milk and yogurt? 
Again, not important as as she is about to find out and will have to suck it up either way, but she has a cows milk protein allergy and uses dairy free alternatives but can use goats milk products. 

All very low end questions but nice to know if anyone can help.


----------



## Mforster (Mar 27, 2019)

Not sure about Huesca area, I live in Extremadura area but I think there is a wide variety of goat and sheep dairy products here. Also what I noticed is that lots of products are gluten free (claim to be...). My experience to date is that cost of living (food and drinks) is cheaper than Northern Europe. Of course it depends on what you buy. (home brands or the bigger well known brands)


----------



## Poppyandnoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

Mforster said:


> Not sure about Huesca area, I live in Extremadura area but I think there is a wide variety of goat and sheep dairy products here. Also what I noticed is that lots of products are gluten free (claim to be...). My experience to date is that cost of living (food and drinks) is cheaper than Northern Europe. Of course it depends on what you buy. (home brands or the bigger well known brands)


That sounds great. 
Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Generally staple foods are cheaper in Spain but since you have not said how much she lives off in the UK and people like different things it is difficult to say.

Why not just continue to give her the same allowance and let her spend that money freely? She almost certainly will need extras like a change of wardrobe, some books or English language magazines, perhaps she will want to visit other cities and need fares, go skiing or hiking in the Pyrenees with friends etc.

Queso de cabra (goats cheese) is on the normal cheese counter in supermarkets and on the markets. I am sorry I don't really know about non-dairy products, but Carrefour stock kitten milk on the ordinary pet shelves so I would be very surprised if they don't have non-bovine milk for humans too.


----------



## Poppyandnoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

ccm47 said:


> Generally staple foods are cheaper in Spain but since you have not said how much she lives off in the UK and people like different things it is difficult to say.
> 
> Why not just continue to give her the same allowance and let her spend that money freely? She almost certainly will need extras like a change of wardrobe, some books or English language magazines, perhaps she will want to visit other cities and need fares, go skiing or hiking in the Pyrenees with friends etc.
> 
> Queso de cabra (goats cheese) is on the normal cheese counter in supermarkets and on the markets. I am sorry I don't really know about non-dairy products, but Carrefour stock kitten milk on the ordinary pet shelves so I would be very surprised if they don't have non-bovine milk for humans too.


Thanks for your reply.
The plan is to leave her money the same as it is. With bank transfers being so easy she will soon shout if she runs low. 
She gets £30 a week at the moment and we send her extra as and when. Or on occasion she says she is okay and doesn’t need anything. She gets sent extra money so she can treat herself at any excuse and certainly when the exam passes come in. Her course is super tough so we celebrate the little things. Life shouldn’t be so hard in Spain as the difficult phase is behind her.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lactose intolerance is much higher in Spain than it is in the UK. (Here's why.)

This means that non-dairy products such as soy milk are widely available everywhere. People put olive oil or margarine on their toast instead of butter. Even cakes and biscuits tend to be made with oil or lard rather than butter.


----------



## Poppyandnoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> Lactose intolerance is much higher in Spain than it is in the UK. (Here's why.)
> 
> This means that non-dairy products such as soy milk are widely available everywhere. People put olive oil or margarine on their toast instead of butter. Even cakes and biscuits tend to be made with oil or lard rather than butter.


Sounds perfect. Thank you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I, too, am lactose intolerant. There are plenty of food products here that cater for us and are often also gluten-free. We do much of our shopping in Mercadona supermarket and they are one of the best for lactose-free products at normal prices.

Anything made from goats' milk is naturally lactose-free. Most hard sheeps' cheese is very low in lactose. Most milk in Spain is UHT (it tastes OK unlike the French stuff which can be awful) and there is the full range of lactose-free milks (Full cream, semi and skimmed.) Almond, coconut and rice milks are also available. Things like pizza can easily be bought (at normal prices) both lactose and gluten free.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> I, too, am lactose intolerant. There are plenty of food products here that cater for us and are often also gluten-free. We do much of our shopping in Mercadona supermarket and they are one of the best for lactose-free products at normal prices.
> 
> Anything made from goats' milk is naturally lactose-free. Most hard sheeps' cheese is very low in lactose. Most milk in Spain is UHT (it tastes OK unlike the French stuff which can be awful) and there is the full range of lactose-free milks (Full cream, semi and skimmed.) Almond, coconut and rice milks are also available. Things like pizza can easily be bought (at normal prices) both lactose and gluten free.


Sorry, I don't like to criticise but goat's milk is not lactose free, no milk is lactose free. There are many different types of lactose intolerances and allergies - and some folks may be able to digest goat's milk because the proteins are different to those found in cow's milk, but people with serious lactose issues should avoid ANY milk products, cow, sheep, goat, camel, dolphin - they all have lactose and folks with real allergies can become ex-people if they consume milk products.

I agree 100% about Mercadonna, we don't do lactose and they have a good range of stuff there, most supermarkets do here Consum, Lidl and Carrefour (their ice creams are yummy).


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Simply Simon said:


> Sorry, I don't like to criticise but goat's milk is not lactose free, no milk is lactose free. There are many different types of lactose intolerances and allergies - and some folks may be able to digest goat's milk because the proteins are different to those found in cow's milk, but people with serious lactose issues should avoid ANY milk products, cow, sheep, goat, camel, dolphin - they all have lactose and folks with real allergies can become ex-people if they consume milk products.


I agree, but main problems are individual instances.
Approx. 2/3 of Europe population are suffering by lactose problems from childhood or later as adults. Often the Gut can 't hive lactose in its components. Goose or sheep milk got less mg /l lactose than cow milk.
Unluckily many products are filled with lactose and may cause pain. It 's important to read any ingredients list on packages to avoid problems.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Going back to the question of cost of food, the OP's daughter may care to "window shop" by following this link (which my OH reminded me about) : https://www.carrefour.es/supermerca..._20170306_omnicanalidad_Corp&ic_content=Drive


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ccm47 said:


> Going back to the question of cost of food, the OP's daughter may care to "window shop" by following this link (which my OH reminded me about) : https://www.carrefour.es/supermerca..._20170306_omnicanalidad_Corp&ic_content=Drive


But reading the OP's post, it seems to be that the daughter might prefer to avoid big supermarket chains and shop in local markets and smaller shops where the quality is often better and the prices lower, particularly for seasonal fruit and veg. An altogether more satisfying experience!


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes I totally agree, but the Carrefour drive site gives a flavour of prices for somebody not yet in Spain.

I also know the main Carrefour shop itself is very much on the outskirts of Huesca so she is not even likely to get there often. 

The markets, moreover, will charge more for small quantities of fresh produce. Market day may be interesting but for 1 or 2 people the economics don't always add up, which is why we no longer buy there.


----------



## Poppyandnoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> But reading the OP's post, it seems to be that the daughter might prefer to avoid big supermarket chains and shop in local markets and smaller shops where the quality is often better and the prices lower, particularly for seasonal fruit and veg. An altogether more satisfying experience!


That would be the idea, although having specialist requirements she will have to do some supermarket shopping. She is already looking forward to her tomatoes tasting and smelling of tomatoes! 
I’m not familiar with Huesca so not sure what her options will be.


----------



## Poppyandnoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

Simply Simon said:


> Sorry, I don't like to criticise but goat's milk is not lactose free, no milk is lactose free. There are many different types of lactose intolerances and allergies - and some folks may be able to digest goat's milk because the proteins are different to those found in cow's milk, but people with serious lactose issues should avoid ANY milk products, cow, sheep, goat, camel, dolphin - they all have lactose and folks with real allergies can become ex-people if they consume milk products.
> 
> I agree 100% about Mercadonna, we don't do lactose and they have a good range of stuff there, most supermarkets do here Consum, Lidl and Carrefour (their ice creams are yummy).



You are right and lactose intolerance is more widely recognised or understood.
In our case it’s the cow’s milk protein that is the problem, so the lacto-free stuff is of no use at all. 
Right again about some issues being more serious. In the case of an allergy continued use can easily create lung and breathing issues and all sorts of further complications. Lots of lactose free trendy folk will have squirty cream on their latte if it suits which is of course fine but in many cases it would be a big problem.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Poppyandnoodle said:


> Cost of living and food in Spain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The cost of food in Huesca is very reasonable as is the cost of living. Almond milk is easy to acquire there in many of the local groceries.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Poppyandnoodle said:


> You are right and lactose intolerance is more widely recognised or understood.
> In our case it’s the cow’s milk protein that is the problem, so the lacto-free stuff is of no use at all.
> Right again about some issues being more serious. In the case of an allergy continued use can easily create lung and breathing issues and all sorts of further complications. Lots of lactose free trendy folk will have squirty cream on their latte if it suits which is of course fine but in many cases it would be a big problem.


Be very careful about this in Spain. My son is allergic to milk proteins and years ago it was no issue, we just told everyone "no dairy produce as he is allergic" and that was easily understood.

Now though, with the increase in lactose free dairy products, we see many more instances that waiters, cooks and even canteen staff in his school decide upon their own criteria that he can have lactose free products, which of course is not the case. Several times we have had to insist that he must not have any dairy at all, despite protests "but its lactose free"...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Be very careful about this in Spain. My son is allergic to milk proteins and years ago it was no issue, we just told everyone "no dairy produce as he is allergic" and that was easily understood.
> 
> Now though, with the increase in lactose free dairy products, we see many more instances that waiters, cooks and even canteen staff in his school decide upon their own criteria that he can have lactose free products, which of course is not the case. Several times we have had to insist that he must not have any dairy at all, despite protests "but its lactose free"...


It is a problem that people don't understand the differences between the various types of carbohydrates, sugars, proteins and fats nor the difference between their sources.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Be very careful about this in Spain. My son is allergic to milk proteins and years ago it was no issue, we just told everyone "no dairy produce as he is allergic" and that was easily understood.
> 
> Now though, with the increase in lactose free dairy products, we see many more instances that waiters, cooks and even canteen staff in his school decide upon their own criteria that he can have lactose free products, which of course is not the case. Several times we have had to insist that he must not have any dairy at all, despite protests "but its lactose free"...


That is, as you say, an extremely important issue and for what ever reason is not fully understood by most people. My daughter is a pre school teacher and I worry that people she works with may not understand that difference.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> It is a problem that people don't understand the differences between the various types of carbohydrates, sugars, proteins and fats nor the difference between their sources.


No. It is a problem that people;

a) don't listen properly, then guess what they have been told without checking, or 
b) think they know better than the person telling them something.


----------

